# How much over invoice for an X1?



## addfellow (Dec 6, 2009)

Well, the wife & I scooted up to the dealer in Windsor, Ontario over the weekend to test drive the X1 xDrive 28i, and we're sold! We could use a wee bit o' guidance on negotiating the out-the-door price. How much over invoice should we ultimately agree to? Peace!


----------



## David1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Don't expect much of a discount for the first few months.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Contact a board sponsor. Or go internet locally but don't bother talking to someone at a dealership by walking in.


----------



## petriej (Jul 29, 2010)

Save money! Get an address in Ontario by renting a room at someone's house and occasionally visiting to pick up mail. Register the vehicle at that address and buy the car in Canada!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

petriej said:


> Save money! Get an address in Ontario by renting a room at someone's house and occasionally visiting to pick up mail. Register the vehicle at that address and buy the car in Canada!


Not quite following you on this one... How does renting a place and buying a car in Canada save the OP money?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I made a really nice deal for a member on our #1 X1 order a couple of weeks ago. He wanted to do ED, so I even burned an allocation.
The only models I don't offer an "Internet Special" on are the hot ///Ms (M5, M6) and X6.


----------



## petriej (Jul 29, 2010)

It was my attempt at satirical comedy. I crashed and burned. I'll work on my material and delivery.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

:roundel:


petriej said:


> It was my attempt at satirical comedy. I crashed and burned. I'll work on my material and delivery.


:thumbup::yikes::yikes:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

Speaking of the X1...I am really digging the X1...so much so I would choose it over the F30 ...it also looks much better than the X3 IMO


----------



## addfellow (Dec 6, 2009)

Well, the X1 negotiations have begun! Here's the first offer I've received for a 2103 X1 xDrive 28i whose invoice price is $36120:
net cap cost - $39045
cap cost reductions - $36720
residual - 59%
money factor - .00145
monthly payment - $493.97
drive off - $763.37

What do ya think, bimmerfest?


----------



## Giants84 (Mar 6, 2008)

How many months? Nearly 500 a month for an x1 is crazy IMO, you can get cars that cost 50k for that much.


----------



## addfellow (Dec 6, 2009)

36 months, 12k/yr


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

addfellow said:


> Well, the X1 negotiations have begun! Here's the first offer I've received for a 2103 X1 xDrive 28i whose invoice price is $36120:
> net cap cost - $39045
> cap cost reductions - $36720
> residual - 59%
> ...


Why aren't you doing MSDs?

What about a team usa voucher?


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Giants84 said:


> How many months? Nearly 500 a month for an x1 is crazy IMO, you can get cars that cost 50k for that much.


That's part of the reason I lost interest in the X1. The 3 series was going to be significantly cheaper to lease and offer better performance. In my eyes the X1 should be well under $400 a month with $0 down.


----------



## Giants84 (Mar 6, 2008)

Agreed, you can get an rx350,ML benz just to name a few.


----------



## addfellow (Dec 6, 2009)

Giants84 said:


> Agreed, you can get an rx350,ML benz just to name a few.


Just ran the numbers for similarly equipped RX350 & ML 350 w/ Edmunds True Market Value and lease residual & MF from ridewithg.com:

RX350 - $578

ML 350 - $754

No thanks.


----------



## Giants84 (Mar 6, 2008)

Those numbers are not real, find a leasing company in your area and see for yourself.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

addfellow said:


> Well, the X1 negotiations have begun! Here's the first offer I've received for a 2103 X1 xDrive 28i whose invoice price is $36120:
> net cap cost - $39045
> cap cost reductions - $36720
> residual - 59%
> ...


$500 over invoice on a brand new model is pretty good. Just make sure you apply all of the available incentives.


----------



## addfellow (Dec 6, 2009)

01Byte said:


> $500 over invoice on a brand new model is pretty good. Just make sure you apply all of the available incentives.


Yes indeed...got the $1000 Drive for the Team, $750 Loyalty and $300 Ultimate Drive app. Now if BMWUSA would reimburse my mileage from our X1 Canadian Adventure....


----------



## Giants84 (Mar 6, 2008)

You can lease an x5 for 630 a month premium with the convenience Package, the car is over 60k BTW. I don't see anyway the X1 should be nearly 500 a month.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

On a 2015... $1,000 over invoice in many markets would be good.... you can maybe get less just have to contact specific dealer... I'm looking to make some deals this month so contact me asap.


----------

